# Talgarth Mental Hospital - Jan 2017



## Priority 7 (Jan 2, 2017)

Well all I can say is its been way too long since I explored and even longer since I posted anything here, or indeed anywhere else for that matter. I made some hasty plans to get me back in the swing of things, what better way than to tick two Asylums off my long overdue list. Talgarth being the first and boy has this place seen better days. A mere shell of its former self and something of a death trap to the unwary. 

*History*
Messrs Giles, Gough and Trollope were responsible for its design. It follows the compact arrow layout, cost £126,000 to build and was opened in 1903. The institution like so many was designed to self-sufficient with its own water supply, electricity and sewerage. Patients were encouraged to spend their time in the workshops or the 8 acres of farm land.

Talgarth was initially to serve Breckonshire and Radnorshire, however after WWI patients were also admitted from Montgomeryshire.

During the Second World War Cardiff Mental Hospital was used predominantly for military casualties and as such patients were transferred to Talgarth. In 1940 Talgarth was itself seconded to military use and its “residents” were transferred to other mental hospitals in Wales. This remained the case until 1947.

The hospital eventually closed its doors in 1999 and the site, in my view rather controversially was sold to the former chief medical officer for a mere £227,000.

A business venture to turn the site into a business park hit the skids in 2009 due to a downturn in the Global Economy and the site was offered up for sale again. Sadly by this time most of the slates from the buildings roofs had been stripped and most likely sold for profit.

*Photo’s*
Sadly the light played havoc with my images today but here are a few, enjoy.




























Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 2, 2017)

I've only seen so much of this place, I need a revisit, I'm also glad your back into posting on here, you've been absent for ages ha


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 2, 2017)

It has certianly has seen better days, but still very photogenic at the same time. Cheers


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey dude, long time no see. Hope you're well. 

I'm up this way myself later this month, might take another look myself.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 3, 2017)

It was great to meet up with you once again mate, as you say, this place is pretty much just a shell these days and if anybody (especially those that are fairly new to this) are thinking of heading up, please be careful - I don't say that about many sites!

Added a few of my shots below to save starting a new thread, as P7 said, the light certainly wasn't the best but what was worse was me and another messing about on a roof that might have been iced over... lesson learned, don't stand on the edge! 

Anyway....














































Thanks to all of those that came, it was nice to see some new faces!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome shots both of you! Welcome back Mr 7!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2017)

Belting images from both of you.Thanks for showing.


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome imagery! 

Love the image of the roof half falling down but half still standing! 

Amazing. Keep it up!


----------

